# nervige T-Online Software



## haubex (19. September 2007)

hallo...
immer wenn ich ins internet will, muss ich die nervige t-online startcenter 6.0 software starten, um über diese eine Internetverbindung herzustellen! ich bin mit einem dsl-modem an die leitung angeschlossen und will gleich beim hochfahren eine standleitung haben! Außerdem nervt es, dass im hintergrund ständig die software läuft....

hoffentlich hat jemand von euch dieses problem schon behoben 
oder geht es nicht!? braucht man unbedingt ein router dafür!?


außerdem möchte ich mittels xbox360 ins internet. auch dies funktioniert wegen dem modem nicht....

bitte um antwort


----------



## Maik (20. September 2007)

Hi,

das Thema wird ins Forum für "Netzwerke" verschoben.

Und bitte beachte die Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MasterJM (20. September 2007)

haubex hat gesagt.:


> hallo...


Hallo, hier im Forum gelten Regeln auch betreffend Gross- Kleinschreibung 



haubex hat gesagt.:


> immer wenn ich ins internet will, muss ich die nervige t-online startcenter 6.0 software starten, um über diese eine Internetverbindung herzustellen! ich bin mit einem dsl-modem an die leitung angeschlossen und will gleich beim hochfahren eine standleitung haben! Außerdem nervt es, dass im hintergrund ständig die software läuft....


Nein, du musst diese Software nicht verwenden. Windows XP z.B. hat gleich Breitbandtreiber
integriert. Kannst auch einfach damit eine DFÜ Verbindung herstellen.
Dafür gibt es hunderte Anleitungen im Internet.
Standleitung ist etwas ganz anderes. Was du meinst ist wohl eher eine automatische
Verbindung. 
Ginge auch ganz einfach, einfach die Verknüpfung der erstellen DFÜ Verbindung in
den Autostart packen. Natürlich muss dann das T-Online Passwort dort gespeichert sein
und auf automatische Verbindung gestellt sein.


haubex hat gesagt.:


> hoffentlich hat jemand von euch dieses problem schon behoben


Selbst auf der T-Online Seite gibt es IMHO eine Anleitung, wie man aus den T-Online
Daten den DFÜ Login bastelt.


haubex hat gesagt.:


> oder geht es nicht!? braucht man unbedingt ein router dafür!?


Ein Router macht genau das gleiche wie der PC, er wählt sich ein.
Allerdings kann man mit einem Router die Verbindung gleich für
mehrere Geräte teilen. Stichwort NAT.


haubex hat gesagt.:


> außerdem möchte ich mittels xbox360 ins internet. auch dies funktioniert wegen dem modem nicht....


Ein DSL Modem braucht man immer.
Wenn du mit mehreren Geräten gleichzeitig ins Netz will, brauchst du einen Router.

http://hilfe.t-online.de/c/84/77/99/8477996.html


----------

